# Ordre des vidéos dans la pellicule



## Chicawar (27 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous ! Allant dans peu de temps faire l'acquisition d'un iphone 6 avec 128go de stockage, je me suis dit que j'allais y mettre toutes les photos et videos que j'ai prise avec mes différents iphones. (il y en tout pour 20go depuis 2009)

Donc, j'ai fais des test sur mon iPhone 5, j'ai crée un album "vielle pellicule" pour y mettre une portion de ce volumineux dossier. (j'ai pris une vingtaine de vidéos et photos à différentes époques)

Donc synchro parfaite, j'ai tout et dans le bon ordre... dans l'album. 

Maintenant quand je vais dans "collection", nickel, quand je vais à 2010 je retrouve mes photos de 2010, à 2012 pareil...etc

Cependant cela ne marche pas pour les vidéos ! Toute les vidéos prisent depuis 2009 se retrouve donc "dans le moment présent". Cela m'embête un peu ce couac chronologique...
Pourtant, quand je regarde sur le mac, mes vidéos on bien leurs métadata...

J'ai essayé via iTunes et via "Rollit" une application qui met les photos directement dans la pellicule mais pareil... pas d'ordre chronologique 

J'ai pas encore essayé via un tunnel... peu sur que ça marche.

Donc si vous avez des solutions pour bien ranger les vidéos chronologiquement comme les photos je suis preneur !  MERCI


----------



## Chicawar (9 Octobre 2014)

J'ai finalement ré-utilisé l'application "ROLLIT" et ça marche nickel.  bizarre


----------

